# So what will be your go to Winter wax or sealent?



## Soul boy 68

So chaps, as we are gradually heading towards winter and our attention turns more towards protecting our cars rather than making them look great for the summer the small matter among other things is your go to wax or sealent. As ever for me it will be Colinite 476 as it's so durable it gives a good six months of protection. Granted it doesn't make the paintwork sparkle as much but who cares during the grotty months. Well that's my go to wax, what about you guys?


----------



## Jack R

I think it will end up being soft99 fusso if I get time, failing that I will just top up my ODK Echo and hope for the best.


----------



## LeeH

Sticking with the Reload and Hydro2 combo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris Dyson

I've just applied a coat of Swissvax Shield. Will probably add another coat in a day or so and that should see me well into the New Year. Easy to apply and buff off as with all Swissvax waxes and a great shine to boot.


----------



## ffrs1444

FK1000 or the rest of my Werkstat


----------



## wanner69

Angelwax Enigma


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

1 layer of blackfire goodness 
gloss enhancing polish
all finish paint protection
black ice
should get 6 months maintained with midnight sun qd and other


----------



## Soapybubbles

I got a pot of BH double speed wax to try for this winter.

Also bought some BH cleanser polish to apply first


----------



## Dave14

Fusso Coat


----------



## Nidge76

Having read up a bit think I'm going with fusso topped with bsd. Both new products to me so hope it works out OK. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Wowos' Contact 121 this time around, I think.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Last 2 years gone with soft99 fusso but this year I fancy a change, I've got a full pot of OW dynasty to go with I'm thinking 2 coats or maybe buy BH DSW or colli 476/845....... decisions decisions :doublesho


----------



## sm81

Maybe I make other side of the car with BH DSW and other side with OW Icon. Should be good durability test also


----------



## sm81

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Last 2 years gone with soft99 fusso but this year I fancy a change, I've got a full pot of OW dynasty to go with I'm thinking 2 coats or maybe buy BH DSW or colli 476/845....... decisions decisions :doublesho


Dynasty will look Stunning with that color:thumb:


----------



## JayMac

Was thinking BH DSW topped with M&K Winter Show Car, but now thinking M&K Fortitude topped with Winter Show Car.. I'll prob change my mind again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz

Obsession Wax Icon or Dynasty or 2016 Christmas Edition.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

sm81 said:


> Dynasty will look Stunning with that color:thumb:


 Cheers sm81! I'll have 3 cars to do whatever I choose haha! My blue ST & black FR then my cousins white CLA so whatever I choose has to be versatile :lol: I do think it'll be dynasty on all though


----------



## KRM

I was thinking M&K Heather on the rooftop and bonnet, and the rest of the car is getting a new coat (or 2) of Zymöl Titanium.


----------



## GleemSpray

Just started using the very easy and impressive FK1000p on our cars and have 2.5 bottles of BSD to use as top-up / drying aid over winter.

Bring it on !! LOL


----------



## Brian1612

Obsession wax icon topped with wowo's nanocoat this year I think.


----------



## iCraig

I'm trying to decide between sticking with my old faithful EGP or trying either FK2685, 1000p or biting the bullet and buying some HD Wax.

Decisions decisions, although there is a 2 week old coating of DSW on the car at the moment.


----------



## A&J

Its either gonna be my regular FK1000p or Gyeon cancoat (gotta use it up before it solidifies in the bottle).


----------



## FallenAngel

Soft99 Fusso Coat 12m, but this time around it will be a dark version . I fancy the black tin more than a light one . It will maybe get ocassional top up with Gyeon Wet Coat.


----------



## Forsh

DSW topped with CPNo1SG as a drying aid after every wash


----------



## macca666

Think I'm gonna go with Wowos nanocoat for my bus and Mitchell and King Winter show car wax for the new car.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

DSW I think, I will just put a second coat on.


----------



## SciroccoCW

I have some Gtechniq C2 Liquid Crystal. Is this the type of sealant to use for winter? I also have Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax.

I'm trying to find out the best way to protect my car over the winter months.


----------



## steelghost

iCraig said:


> I'm trying to decide between sticking with my old faithful EGP or trying either FK2685, 1000p or biting the bullet and buying some HD Wax.
> 
> Decisions decisions, although there is a 2 week old coating of DSW on the car at the moment.


Worth noting that FK2685, whilst very easy to apply and remove and looking nice is not a durability monster. That said, if you take the opportunity to top it up every couple of months you'll be fine. If you want easy to apply to a whole car, *and* durability, you'll struggle to beat FK1000P.


----------



## cargainz

Soul boy 68 said:


> So chaps, as we are gradually heading towards winter and our attention turns more towards protecting our cars rather than making them look great for the summer the small matter among other things is your go to wax or sealent. As ever for me it will be Colinite 476 as it's so durable it gives a good six months of protection. *Granted it doesn't make the paintwork sparkle* as much but who cares during the grotty months. Well that's my go to wax, what about you guys?


Had fantastic results last year with DSW (on top of cleanser polish) so no reason to change. DSW is similar to Collinite 476 in that it is detergent proof, though (this is my opinion), i feel DSW would edge out Collinite 476 in a durability test. (I think Finis wax edged out FK1000p and Collinite 476 in a durability test by a member on here).

Collinite is pretty solid though, been around since 1936.


----------



## euge07

im torn between fusso coat or else ceramic coating with gtechniq exo v3 and csl

my paint is in lovely condition so I would get away with a light polishing session


----------



## iCraig

steelghost said:


> Worth noting that FK2685, whilst very easy to apply and remove and looking nice is not a durability monster. That said, if you take the opportunity to top it up every couple of months you'll be fine. If you want easy to apply to a whole car, *and* durability, you'll struggle to beat FK1000P.


Looks like most places are out of 1000p at the moment!


----------



## suspal

iCraig said:


> Looks like most places are out of 1000p at the moment!


http://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/finish-kare-fk1000p-hi-temp-car-wax-sealant-412g-3684-p.asp


----------



## great gonzo

I'm going with Fusso coat and topped with a protective QD after washing. 


Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray

iCraig said:


> Looks like most places are out of 1000p at the moment!


Well, on the bright side, once you find yourself a tub of FK1000p, you will never need another one - ever.

I can tell you from experience that you will actually be pleasantly shocked by how big the tin is and how little of it you use to cover a car !! 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

GleemSpray said:


> Well, on the bright side, once you find yourself a tub of FK1000p, you will never need another one - ever.
> 
> I can tell you from experience that you will actually be pleasantly shocked by how big the tin is and how little of it you use to cover a car !!
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


LOL.......so true


----------



## Welshquattro1

Well for me it will be one of these two, Obsession wax's Icon or ODK's Revere. Both should do well I think and still give a great finish just have to decide.lol


----------



## steelghost

GleemSpray said:


> I can tell you from experience that you will actually be pleasantly shocked by how big the tin is and how little of it you use to cover a car !!


The same is true of FK2685, absolutely colossal tin. Presents an alternative method of managing your winter LSP ie just top it up really often!


----------



## suspal

What do you do when you got well over fifty wax's and untold sealants and ceramic coatings?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Probably, Bilt Hamber Auto Balm- I think It's a sealant anyway ??


----------



## DJ X-Ray

suspal said:


> What do you do when you got well over fifty wax's and untold sealants and ceramic coatings?


Massive cooking pot, whack em all in and melt em all down together lol I dare you, Sus


----------



## Sam6er

3 cars so im going with 3 different waxes this time. My daily will get Obsession wax icon, the weekend car will get M&K Fortitude, the wifes car will get M&K show car winter (already has show car summer, so may just top it up rather than removing it if it doesnt need a full decon.


----------



## GleemSpray

suspal said:


> What do you do when you got well over fifty wax's and untold sealants and ceramic coatings?


The most effective method is to simply buy some new ones, that will distract you from worrying about the old ones......

You know it makes sense !!:lol::lol:


----------



## Darren68

My car AG HD and topped up with AG aqua wax,Daughters car Dodo juice blue velvet and topped up with BSD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Darren68 said:


> My car AG HD and topped up with AG aqua wax,Daughters car Dodo juice blue velvet and topped up with BSD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BSD mixes very well with AquaWax. I mix it at 50:50

It gives great beading, a slightly warmer wax glow with slightly less of the BSD "sparkle" and it seems to be noticeably more durable than plain AquaWax.

It is also a little more "slippery" in use, so is a touch easier to apply.


----------



## Gorselea

FK1000P here


----------



## Cata_B

This cold season I'm set to try Wolf's Chemicals Mistery Juice. I'm hoping it will provide more protection and durability than regular non ceramic coats.


----------



## Cuffy

Like yourself Collinite is my go to winter wax, although 845 for me. 

I think might use Carplan No.1 as my top up as its easier to apply than BSD. 

Just need to find some time get it done....


----------



## Citromark

Dodo juice Snh on one car and Finishkare fk#1000p on the other .

Mark


----------



## Taxboy

I'm going to use EZ Car Care Granite on the sides because I came across a bottle whilst tidying the garage and stick with BH Finis on the rest of the car.

I'll use Sonax BSD as a top up

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## FallenAngel

Cata_B said:


> This cold season I'm set to try Wolf's Chemicals Mistery Juice. I'm hoping it will provide more protection and durability than regular non ceramic coats.


Dont bother with it, it wont even last 6 months.


----------



## Cata_B

Really? From what I've heard, it lasts at least a year.


----------



## Tim662

Menzerna powerlock followed by Colinite 845, topped up each wash with optimum car wax.

Maybe a bit of Opti seal should I do any ONR washing (which is very likely)


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Tempted to coat the paint, alloys and windows minus the windscreen with FK1000P and top with BSD mixed with C2V3


----------



## rob267

2 coats of menzerna powerlock when it stops raining.

Topped up with bsd or odk entourage.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Carpro C Quartz on the JCW 2 plus years and still looks like day one


----------



## Hereisphilly

Tossup for me between OW Icon, WA quartz and Wowos nanocoat

But then I also have Fk1000p, BH DS, Fusso and not to mention no end of spray waxes if I really have to

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Stop all the shouts for Wowo's Nanocoat...I'm seriously trying to stop buying and this one has me hovering


----------



## Welshquattro1

MDC250 said:


> Stop all the shouts for Wowo's Nanocoat...I'm seriously trying to stop buying and this one has me hovering


Haha yeah me too :lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly

MDC250 said:


> Stop all the shouts for Wowo's Nanocoat...I'm seriously trying to stop buying and this one has me hovering





Welshquattro1 said:


> Haha yeah me to


You both need to act fast before it goes back up to £140! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal

I've had a bit of fun,have to when one's in chronic pain all the time,but I've decided to bring out an old name not mentioned these days ioncoat naviwax,or a new addition wowo's nanocoat,all your fault GleemSpray.
Just hope I'm having a few good days to detail the car much over due nearly 2 yrs and she's proper minging,if not then she'll have to sit there as she is.


----------



## matty.13

Using Adams paint sealed this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Hereisphilly said:


> You both need to act fast before it goes back up to £140!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm hoping somebody takes sympathy and offers me a sample for beer tokens 

I'm mid way through putting new shelving and storage up with a view to sorting through my gear and it's genuinely gone beyond silly now. I don't even get time to wash either of the household cars


----------



## suspal

I've got my eyes on the Firball wax,mrs won't be speaking to me if I do,maybe that's a good thing,I think I'm spoilt for choice.


----------



## Hufty

MDC250 said:


> Stop all the shouts for Wowo's Nanocoat...I'm seriously trying to stop buying and this one has me hovering


Resistance is futile lads get it now save yourself £60 can buy obsession icon with that.


----------



## Crackers

I'm intrigued by this nanocoat.

Please enlighten me more about how this wax will enhance my lifestyle.

Cheers 

Crackers


----------



## iCraig

Does anyone swear by DSW as a winter wax?


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I've only ever used FK1000p on a couple of sets of wheels so I have a lot left, I guess that's as good as any for the winter.


----------



## chongo

iCraig said:


> Does anyone swear by DSW as a winter wax?


Me bud:thumb: love the stuff 2x coats then BSD in between washes


----------



## Big Bri

Read some good stuff about Fusso wax prior to starting to read this thread and my mind was almost set.I HAD DECIDED,its Blackfire all the way prior to reading about Fusso.Dying to try Fusso wax,but now im seven pages in reading this thread. I have changed my mind at-least *SIXTY TIMES*.
The mind boggles at the TOTAL cost of products,cost lets say per hour applying them,Prep costs,Other products required cost,Off work sick with R.S.I,divorced,skint and cant pay for car,sacked from work,car repo-d,overdrawn costs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Great Thread.
I wonder if the guy i thumbed a lift off to the DHSS wants to buy some winter wax.....lol
BB
ps,is wax poisonous,i need to eat.


----------



## Blackroc

No one's mentioned Bouncers Fortify Winter Wax...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Big Bri said:


> Read some good stuff about Fusso wax prior to starting to read this thread and my mind was almost set.I HAD DECIDED,its Blackfire all the way prior to reading about Fusso.Dying to try Fusso wax,but now im seven pages in reading this thread. I have changed my mind at-least *SIXTY TIMES*.
> The mind boggles at the TOTAL cost of products,cost lets say per hour applying them,Prep costs,Other products required cost,Off work sick with R.S.I,divorced,skint and cant pay for car,sacked from work,car repo-d,overdrawn costs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.Great Thread.
> I wonder if the guy i thumbed a lift off to the DHSS wants to buy some winter wax.....lol
> BB
> ps,is wax poisonous,i need to eat.


Stick with the Fusso Coat it's brilliant and as cheap as chips, I promise you won't be disappointed.

Gonz.


----------



## Forsh

iCraig said:


> Does anyone swear by DSW as a winter wax?


It's cheap, durable, easy to apply and buff when using it very sparingly, comes with applicator and MF cloth, gives a great finish and beads like a demon!

What's not to love?!?


----------



## Cookies

great gonzo said:


> Stick with the Fusso Coat it's brilliant and as cheap as chips, I promise you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Gonz.


Totally agree with you, Gonz.

Cooks


----------



## FallenAngel

Cookies said:


> Totally agree with you, Gonz.
> 
> Cooks


+1 , really only step up from Fusso is proper sio2 coating.


----------



## J306TD

How would kiwami hold up compared to fusso?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig

I see that Fusso Dark is about £27 at the moment, how easy is it to use and will it go okay over a filler polish?


----------



## steelghost

iCraig said:


> I see that Fusso Dark is about £27 at the moment, how easy is it to use and will it go okay over a filler polish?


Not tried Fusso yet but from what I've seen and read, it's straightforward so long as you're careful. However, it really wants to go on to bare paint, not any sort of glaze or filler polish.


----------



## iCraig

steelghost said:


> Not tried Fusso yet but from what I've seen and read, it's straightforward so long as you're careful. However, it really wants to go on to bare paint, not any sort of glaze or filler polish.


Thanks! I'll give it a miss then, just had an email through from Amazon of all things suggesting it!


----------



## Dave14

Cookies said:


> Totally agree with you, Gonz.
> 
> Cooks


Me too

Dave


----------



## cadmunkey

A&J said:


> Its either gonna be my regular FK1000p or Gyeon cancoat (gotta use it up before it solidifies in the bottle).


How would you rate the cancoat? Good product?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

iCraig said:


> I see that Fusso Dark is about £27 at the moment, how easy is it to use and will it go okay over a filler polish?


Isn't there a stockist near you Craig? Can usually be picked up closer £20


----------



## dax

Just as last winters FK1000p and after washes SP ultra gloss show detailer v3. With that combo i'll let her shine through the winter.


----------



## cargainz

Have seen DSW (using this on own car), Collinite, FK1000p, Fusso mentioned but not seen any AIOs. I've got some AutoGlym AIO (UDS) which I want to use up. I applied some to family member's black car (it was raining) but was nevertheless easy to apply/buff off.

Will see how UDS fairs during the winter with QD topup. Might as well use up the stuff I've got.


----------



## steelghost

AIO polishes tend not to have particularly strong protection unless topped with something else, which I suspect is why you've not seen many mentioned in this thread.

Might be an interesting experiment to cover your bonnet in UDS, then apply DSW to half of it, see which half lasts better (with or without QD top-ups).


----------



## dave-g

Currently wearing bead juice until I get the workshop empty enough for a coat of carbon collective platinum paint on!
Well that and some time..


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Forsh said:


> It's cheap, durable, easy to apply and buff when using it very sparingly, comes with applicator and MF cloth, gives a great finish and beads like a demon!
> 
> What's not to love?!?


Put another coat of DSW on today but it certainly doesn't like Poly Gloss on it.

Very sticky and no fantastic gloss!


----------



## Tombo

Used both fusso dark and Bilt Hamber DSW today, Fusso on my dads car and DSW on my own personal. 

I do like the finish that Fusso provides but application is an absolute nightmare it cures very quickly and elbow grease is an understatement. But if your willing to put in the time and effort it's a great wax.

The DSW I used on my car was the first time I had used the wax, have to be honest loved how it went on and it didn't provide any trouble buffing off. Have to be honest i think the finish both gloss and wetness blows the fusso out the water in my opinion. Very impressed, hopefully the durability is as stated hopefully this will be a great winter wax.


----------



## cargainz

steelghost said:


> AIO polishes tend not to have particularly strong protection unless topped with something else, which I suspect is why you've not seen many mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Might be an interesting experiment to cover your bonnet in UDS, then apply DSW to half of it, see which half lasts better (with or without QD top-ups).


True, AIO's are not the most durable. UDS is supposed to have some oils that SRP does not have (according to AG in their sub-forum) which is why it does not need topping up like SRP.



AG said:


> Ultra Deep Shine is a polish for use on black and dark coloured cars suffering from excessive swirling, fine scratches or holograms.
> 
> It is an 'all-in-one' formula that polishes and protects in one. For this reason Ultra Deep Shine should not be followed by Extra Gloss Protection or High Definition Wax.
> 
> Pro Tip: Do not allow the product to dry onto the paintwork for a long time, apply to a panel, allow to dry, then buff off immediately. If Super Resin Polish is used there is no need to use Ultra Deep Shine.


Will test this theory out just topping up UDS every 6-8 weeks, then if its failing badly to top it with with a wax. I can already feel my fingers freezing in the winter cold. :lol:


----------



## chongo

cargainz said:


> True, AIO's are not the most durable. UDS is supposed to have some oils that SRP does not have (according to AG in their sub-forum) which is why it does not need topping up like SRP.
> 
> Will test this theory out just topping up UDS every 6-8 weeks, then if its failing badly to top it with with a wax. I can already feel my fingers freezing in the winter cold. :lol:


Well there is Essence :thumb:


----------



## Simz

Waiting on my OW Icon delivery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanG

Got some Infinity Wax Glass Canopy to try along with there QDX detailer


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Fusso for me, on top of cleanser polish this time though instead of SRP


----------



## dreamtheater

I usually use FK1000P as my main wax....But haven't used it this year at all..Been using TAC Systems Water Glass....very easy to use...wash car, leave wet, spray onto panel, wipe panels over with clean wet mitt, and hose off....3 months protection...repeat in 3 months time!!!


----------



## Berylburton

I have coating on my daily car, so don't need a winter wax.
But if was in that market I would use FK1000 with a fortnightly wipe down with FK425. In the past it has lasted beautifully.


----------



## quaver84

I went in for Fusso Dark on BH Cleanser Polish. Did the full decon this morning... Look good!

I might put a coat on DSW in a week or so...

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Sonax NPT on well preped paint it just seems to last and last.


----------



## Big Bri

great gonzo said:


> Stick with the Fusso Coat it's brilliant and as cheap as chips, I promise you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Gonz.


Cheers Gonz.
One of the lads at Motorgeek mentioned it to me.I wasnt listening well enough 
due to the distractive enviroment when i visited.I was in the unit they have fulla great gear.Which was sending my attention span back to a two year olds.I think he said it was quite hardwork to put on.I presume[and shouldnt]he ment its a hard wax to put on from the container.

BB

Cheers again.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Got 3 mixes on the go at the mo

BSD/CG V07
BSD/Adam's Detail Spray
BSD/Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3

So will play with these over the winter months :thumb:


----------



## shelton

Big Bri said:


> Cheers Gonz.
> One of the lads at Motorgeek mentioned it to me.I wasnt listening well enough
> due to the distractive enviroment when i visited.I was in the unit they have fulla great gear.Which was sending my attention span back to a two year olds.I think he said it was quite hardwork to put on.I presume[and shouldnt]he ment its a hard wax to put on from the container.
> 
> BB
> 
> Cheers again.


If you apply too much or leave too long, _removal_ can be tough. Spread as thinly as possible to make life easy. Some people like to leave it for ages, but as long as it's not freezing, I can't see much point in leaving for longer than 10 mins....

BTW Carnauba wax is edible, its used to make the shiny coatings on sweets and pills. However, the solvents and other additives in car wax are mostly poisonous.


----------



## HarveyTT

For me it'll be 2 layers of Waxaddict Quartz on my car and two coats of either Waxaddict Subzero or 18 on the girlfriends car once I've corrected the mess the bodyshop created


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

GleemSpray said:


> Well, on the bright side, once you find yourself a tub of FK1000p, you will never need another one - ever.


However when you find out you can put it on the wheels, side windows, headlights, bathroom waterfall taps etc etc it starts to wear down a bit quicker !!!!


----------



## GleemSpray

Kenan said:


> However when you find out you can put it on the wheels, side windows, headlights, bathroom waterfall taps etc etc it starts to wear down a bit quicker !!!!


Hmmm, didn't think about glass and headlights. Am currently waiting for a dry day to do the wheels, so will try the other bits too !!

It seems to work well on smooth black plastic door mirror mounts, but i am avoiding any textured plastics.

Have to say that i have been hugely impressed with FK thus far.


----------



## Njs71

I'll be using soft99. The gloss is brilliant and the water just runs off. I know this because as soon as I rolled the car out of the garage after a weekend of machine polishing it pi down lol. 

Would there be any benefit of putting a base coat of fusso dark followed by soft99?


----------



## cleslie

Going for BH DSW and have bought some cleanser fluid for full longevity. For topping up I'm not sure yet as I have BH Hydra Wax, Optimum Car Wax, Carplan No1 supergloss, BSD and just bought some Infinity Wax QDX. Probably all the above at some point!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Njs71 said:


> I'll be using soft99. The gloss is brilliant and the water just runs off. I know this because as soon as I rolled the car out of the garage after a weekend of machine polishing it pi down lol.
> 
> Would there be any benefit of putting a base coat of fusso dark followed by soft99?


soft99 are the manufacturer dude  are you sure you didn't mean fusso followed by a coat of KOG?


----------



## Njs71

LewisChadwick7 said:


> soft99 are the manufacturer dude  are you sure you didn't mean fusso followed by a coat of KOG?


LoL, I'm learning. thought they were from the same manufacturer :lol::lol:

Yup that's what I meant.

So are there any benefits of using FUSSO  under KOG


----------



## Sam534

Njs71 said:


> LoL, I'm learning. thought they were from the same manufacturer
> 
> Yup that's what I meant.
> 
> So are there any benefits of using FUSSO  under KOG


Fusso lasts alot longer as it's a sealant. Fusso claims 12 months where KOG only 3. Fusso is targeted at durability whereas KOG is more for looks. So putting Fusso down first the KOG on top you have a long lasting sealant Base with the look of a carnauba wax.

KOG will need to be topped up after a few months

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig

I'm definitely going to have to have a look at this FK1000p; what sort of finish does it leave? Is it glassy like EGP or deep shine like DSW?


----------



## A&J

iCraig said:


> I'm definitely going to have to have a look at this FK1000p; what sort of finish does it leave? Is it glassy like EGP or deep shine like DSW?


2 coats of this will give you a very glassy look. Its like you put a new layer of clear coat on top.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Njs71 said:


> LoL, I'm learning. thought they were from the same manufacturer :lol::lol:
> 
> Yup that's what I meant.
> 
> So are there any benefits of using FUSSO  under KOG


haha no bother we all start somewhere 



Sam534 said:


> Fusso lasts alot longer as it's a sealant. Fusso claims 12 months where KOG only 3. Fusso is targeted at durability whereas KOG is more for looks. So putting Fusso down first the KOG on top you have a long lasting sealant Base with the look of a carnauba wax.
> 
> KOG will need to be topped up after a few months
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


pretty much this  fusso is laid down for durability and then KOG is added for bit more 'bling' to the finish do them 24hrs apart and you'll have a nice shiny and well protected motor! when the KOG wears off after a few months then yo have the durability of fusso to cover the rest of winter :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

iCraig said:


> I'm definitely going to have to have a look at this FK1000p; what sort of finish does it leave? Is it glassy like EGP or deep shine like DSW?





A&J said:


> 2 coats of this will give you a very glassy look. Its like you put a new layer of clear coat on top.


I just started using FK recently and i really like the look on my Silver car. Its hard to describe, but as said above, it really does indeed look like you've had the car resprayed with brand new paint and plenty of clearcoat.

As you walk round the car it changes from super glossy to really quite subtle and then back again.


----------



## iCraig

GleemSpray said:


> I just started using FK recently and i really like the look on my Silver car. Its hard to describe, but as said above, it really does indeed look like you've had the car resprayed with brand new paint and plenty of clearcoat.
> 
> As you walk round the car it changes from super glossy to really quite subtle and then back again.


Would it be good for a metallic black car?


----------



## steelghost

iCraig said:


> Would it be good for a metallic black car?


I have a metallic black car, personally I find it a bit too "glassy". It's by no means "bad", just not to my taste. It does seem to make the flake pop nicely though. I put it over BH Cleanser Polish on my brother's silver car however and it looked great.


----------



## dax

iCraig said:


> Would it be good for a metallic black car?


Yes! I did it last year on our daughter's black metallic Polo and will do that again this year. Of course it is a different look than a carnauba wax, it is as mentioned as an extra layer clear coat. FK1000p is a paste sealant. But for the winter durability and easy cleaning is more important than a deep, wet shine from a less durable wax.

And again will your car looks good with it... Yes, it will! 

On our silver the look is amazing! 
Btw, for more depth you can put on a layer PB black hole or white diamond under the FK1000p. I did that year and it was not less durable. Two layers FK1000p in between 2-3 days works wonders.


----------



## mac1459

Usually DJ purple haze , 2 coats , last touch every wash.
This year will be a machine polish , wipe down & fusso 
mac


----------



## RonanF

Another Fusso user here. Easy on, easy off, great gloss, savage beading and it's cheap as chips - what's not to like! 

I also us Bilt Hamber's Auto QD on top of it and find it excellent.


----------



## mrbig1

The new version of Britemax Extreme Element looks to be good candidate for the winter prep. Love the Wowo's Nanocoat for its ability to keeping paint clean, I would certainly use that. I would also like to use the ODK Revere and Obsession Wax Icon.


----------



## sm81

New version??


----------



## A&J

sm81 said:


> New version??


Yep the new stuff from Britemax :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=398699


----------



## Mikej857

This is a difficult one to answer with the likes of obsession wax releasing icon and the pre release of ODK revere imminent which are rumoured to be ground breaking new waxes that are set to take wax blending to a new level in terms of what is achievable from a wax
I then have the other options of hybrid86, dynasty which all offer great winter protection and that's not forgetting the new wowo's nanocoat wax that was released at waxstock

Which one would you choose is a difficult one to answer 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard151

Soft99 fusso for me.


----------



## Guest

AF Power Seal (bet I'm the only one.)

This will be the third winter using it. I think it's great and longevity is superb.


----------



## Sicskate

I always go for bouncers fortify 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lemansblue92

put on some fusso dark last night. came off easier than I remember. sadly coming to the end of my pot, lasted me around 2 years. was going to go with fk or even DSW as I used there cleanser fluid first but I'm planning to top it off with some King of gloss tonight


----------



## RonanF

lemansblue92 said:


> put on some fusso dark last night. came off easier than I remember. sadly coming to the end of my pot, lasted me around 2 years.


How many cars do you own and how often do you wax them??

I've my pot about a year and I've barely put a dent in it.


----------



## Big Bru

I've just got some Soft99 F7, polished and applied some to front end of my car at the weekend and was a piece of cake to use, just going to wash using Gyeon bathe+. Hopefully will last until March.


----------



## Big Bri

shelton said:


> If you apply too much or leave too long, _removal_ can be tough. Spread as thinly as possible to make life easy. Some people like to leave it for ages, but as long as it's not freezing, I can't see much point in leaving for longer than 10 mins....
> 
> BTW Carnauba wax is edible, its used to make the shiny coatings on sweets and pills. However, the solvents and other additives in car wax are mostly poisonous.


So,does it require a cure time or panel by panel,quick smartish is best.
Cheers
BB


----------



## Pittsy

Interesting read and I guess its starting to get colder 

For me I am going for a coat of Moonlight followed up with one of these new fangled Ceramic waxes although which one I am undecided


----------



## GSI-MAN

Just ordered up some Bilt Hamber DSW.


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## lemansblue92

RonanF said:


> How many cars do you own and how often do you wax them??
> 
> I've my pot about a year and I've barely put a dent in it.


its been used a fair amount on friends cars aswell as mine , come to think of it I waxed a hummer h2 last month which probably didn't help! that's when the bottom of the tin appeared lol there's wax left in a ring shape around the tin. probably enough left for a good few waxes yet.


----------



## Cata_B

I eventually went for Nanolex Si3d in 2 coats. I hope the protection lasts for at least one year.


----------



## suspal

I've Meguiar's Ultimate Fast Finish (aerosol spray sealant)if I can get somebody to help me this will be going on my car,hard to come by this product is and who ever helps can apply it to there motor and have a go and use my machines and products and tea and coffee that goes without saying.
Unfortunately suffering from constant chronic pain has kept me away from doing what I love.

Mods please edit post if anyway against the rules.
Thanks Sus.


----------



## chrisorfish

I will be using chemical guys jet seal topped with ocd nebula as that's what Iv got ha see how long it will last


----------



## pxr5

I did my winter prep last week and I used Dodo Juice SNH - I love that stuff. I'll be doing my wife's new car at the weekend (weather permitting) and it'll be Sonax Protect and Shine NPT. Both topped up with BSD during the winter washes.


----------



## shelton

Big Bri said:


> So,does it require a cure time or panel by panel,quick smartish is best.
> Cheers
> BB


I'm pretty sure the time taken to apply will be enough that when you've finished applying, you can start buffing off from the place you started applying. It doesn't go completely dry like a pure wax, so don't worry if it's not powdery, but if it's smearing loads, obviously it needs a bit more time.


----------



## pyro-son

Well only having one wax kinda limits my choices to Fusso or Fusso.

Both cars are already wearing Fusso and have been most of this year so will be just be topping up for the winter then using BSD during maintenance washes.


----------



## dan4291

Going to try Obsession Wax Dynasty as I've not used it before and heard good things about its durability. Depending on what time I've got I'll try and correct some panels, then wipe over with Carpro Eraser before applying Dynasty. Hoping it will last through the winter with minimal top-ups.


----------



## A&J

Gonna use 2 spray coatings...half of the car is gonna wear Gyeon cancoat and the other half will wear TAC system Moonlight


----------



## kev999

suspal said:


> I've Meguiar's Ultimate Fast Finish (aerosol spray sealant)if I can get somebody to help me this will be going on my car,hard to come by this product is and who ever helps can apply it to there motor and have a go and use my machines and products and tea and coffee that goes without saying.
> Unfortunately suffering from constant chronic pain has kept me away from doing what I love.
> 
> Mods please edit post if anyway against the rules.
> Thanks Sus.


Where you located mate.


----------



## Dunc2610

I'm going to give the new Wowo's Nanocoat a whirl, was M&K Heather last year and have had Soft 99 Water Block Extra Gloss on it over the summer.

If anyone wants to try something else I have a number of Waxes I'd happily lend out...


----------



## 350Chris

I will be layering the fleet with Bouncers fortify this year - it is new to the collection this year, so am looking forward to how well it performs


----------



## Del-GTi

Sonax Hybrid NPT for me. Cheap for what it is, insane beading and will easily last a winter.


----------



## Andyblue

Really tempted to try the DSW or FK1000P as they both seem to get a good following on here and seem to be simple on / off and can be layered up.
Unfortunately, haven't got £80 to try the new wowo sealant - can't find anywhere that has FK1000P in stock though...

Really interesting what people use / recommend


----------



## Jeremiah

Motorgeek have FK1000p in stock :thumb:


----------



## rojer386

Ive just had a similar text conversation with Macca666 who is currently in Las Vegas (lucky [email protected]@rd). We are both going towards Wowo's Crystal Sealant topped up by Nanocoat.

I've used both products lately and can't recommend them enough for ease of use and results. Couple in with durability, I have to say that Fraser has played a blinder with these products.


----------



## Boxer

Forgive me if this has been answered before but I have treated myself to some FK1000p instead of Collington 476 for this winter. Is it best to apply it over something like SRP or straight onto a clean decon car?


----------



## Ultra

Gyeon cancoat perfect top up for ceramic coat or just a winter coat.


----------



## steelghost

Boxer said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered before but I have treated myself to some FK1000p instead of Collington 476 for this winter. Is it best to apply it over something like SRP or straight onto a clean decon car?


I've applied it over Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish (similar to SRP) without any problems.


----------



## Rayaan

Itll have to be Fusso and BSD when required


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Farecla Super Gloss paste wax for me as it is so easy to apply and take off even in the winter.


----------



## Kenan

I'm going to be using OCD Nebula topped up with Gyeon Wet Coat (can't believe this stuff really works)

Car only does 3000 miles a year so I can get away with it


----------



## suspal

kev999 said:


> Where you located mate.


Coventry the home of Waxstock.:thumb:


----------



## Boxer

I've mentioned in this post previously about my purchase of fk1000p. But can someone tell me how I remove my build up of summer wax to give it a clean start. I'm still very much new to this detailing so still learning. I have power maxxed tfr that I use in diluted form occasionally, is this any good?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Boxer said:


> I've mentioned in this post previously about my purchase of fk1000p. But can someone tell me how I remove my build up of summer wax to give it a clean start. I'm still very much new to this detailing so still learning. I have power maxxed tfr that I use in diluted form occasionally, is this any good?


Any abrasive polish or paint cleanser is the only surefire way to remove old protection

Something like dodo juice lime prime or by cleanser polish will do the trick

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72

Just done my full winter prep

BH Cleanser polish using my DA and a white CG HEX Pad
BH Finis wax

FK1000p x 2 coats on the alloys

Wipe down with DJ Red Mist

Bloody knackered!!! :buffer:


----------



## GleemSpray

Just done mine. Deep clean and a fresh coat of FK1000p. 

That should get me through to Spring, as it will be topped with BSD on a fairly regular basis.

I have only been using it for a couple of months, but i really do like the look that FK1000p gives on my Reflex Silver VW Golf. Its hard to make it stand out in any way (like all Silver cars), but this stuff seems to give a noticably glassy, shiny look to the paintwork and it makes the flake stand out pretty well too.

The car is mostly painted, but the few areas of smooth black plastic have had the FK treatment too and it has worked pretty well. Side glass too.

The wheels have got BSD on at the moment, but when i have more time they are getting a proper clean and FK on them - probably next weekend.


----------



## dailly92

I'm still very unsure which route to go down this year. I have my silver Golf and the Girlfriends Red Corsa to do.

My current options are: 
collinite 476
AG HD Wax 
Swissvax Shield
AF Powerseal
AF Desire

I'm thinking I'll probably go for a couple of coats of Powerseal on the girlfriends corsa and maybe some shield on my golf


----------



## gibbo555

Mine is currently wearing Gyeon MOHS so a spray of Wet Coat after wash and rinse will be all its getting.


----------



## Clarkey-88

I'll be using AG EGP with a coat of HD Wax (if i can be bothered). From then on it'll be topped with AG Express Wax. It's seen me through the last 3/4 winters without any problems so I've not felt the need to change it. Express Wax looks fantastic on both my cars, it really adds a nice deep gloss to the finish


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Exo V3 for me. ODK Entourage and/or Angelwax h2go on the glass.


----------



## cleslie

Put a couple of coats of DSW on a few days ago after giving the car a good wipe down with Cleaner Fluid. Last night it rained and not only was there excellent beading but large dry channels where the water was runnng off. DSW is an amazing product especially for £15!


I've got some some Infinity Wax QDX to top up the protection through the winter and that beads like crazy too with its ceramic content. AM Rain on the glass should also do the job.


----------



## andyfish

Tim662 said:


> Menzerna powerlock followed by Colinite 845, topped up each wash with optimum car wax.
> 
> Maybe a bit of Opti seal should I do any ONR washing (which is very likely)


As a newbie I feel a bit thick asking but what the hell:

what do you mean by 'top up'? do you apply it after each washer the winter? add it to the water for washing?

cheers


----------



## Choppy

Tac systems Moonshine on my van and auto allure easi02 on the wifes civic


----------



## LewisChadwick7

andyfish said:


> As a newbie I feel a bit thick asking but what the hell:
> 
> what do you mean by 'top up'? do you apply it after each washer the winter? add it to the water for washing?
> 
> cheers


yes its a 'top up' to the protection done after a wash usually in the form of a QD, spray wax or spray sealant


----------



## Nidge76

Just ordered some Double speed wax for the first time for my winter prep. Will be topping up with BSD if necessary, also a new product to me.


----------



## LeeH

Choppy said:


> Tac systems Moonshine on my van and auto allure easi02 on the wifes civic


How's the easi02 looking and holding up? Mines in its bottle still.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Choppy

LeeH said:


> How's the easi02 looking and holding up? Mines in its bottle still.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not put it on our car yet but got it on 2 of my customers and is a doddle to use, one of them is a weekly and its been on his for 6 weeks so far and looks great! Only downside to it is the product doesn't drip out the bottle very well which gets a little annoying.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Just finished winter prep on our white Mini.
Last week was wash, clay and paint cleanse using Soft99 Scratch Clear Wax.
Today was another wash then into the garage for a coat of Soft99 Fusso.
My first time trialling this Fusso stuff.
Interested in it's durability over the winter.


----------



## alfajim

I put fusso on last winter, didn't bother with a summer prep. Was still going great.


----------



## bigalc

Managed to do mine yesterday, washed with G3 body prep shampoo then the heavens opened up for half an hour, before the blue sky appeared.
Was happy with the condition of the paintwork and gave it 2 coats of Obsession Wax Ictus.
Feel that ive cheated by skipping the polishing but strongly believe that if it doesn't need it then don't do it.

Alan


----------

